# soft jaws for chuck



## lotechman (Feb 17, 2014)

When I purchased my larger 3-jaw I decided to get the type that has removable jaws rather than reverse jaws.  I just made myself a set of aluminum jaws that I can bolt in and machine to fit whatever awkward pice I encounter.
  I with a one inch thick bar and machined the dado groove and cross tenon to match the chuck in one long piece then cut it apart and drilled and counterbored with an end mill afterward.  I have not shaped the ends yet since I Don't need them yet.  I hope the pictures explain.  I have seen pictures of aluminum jaws but never have I seen anyone make them up themselves.  I cropped the pics to reduce file size.


----------



## LJP (Feb 17, 2014)

Lotechman, I like this method. It will come in useful in the future. Thanks for showing.
Larry


----------

